# Gecko identification ??



## wayneobro (Aug 18, 2010)

hey all , finding heaps of these little gecko dudes in my laundry i live in the illawarra and have no idea of local species ? we have had heaps of them come in the house when it rains , poor little dudes just keep on picking them up n putting them back outside lol im thinking they may be an eastern stone gecko but i could be wrong ??
cheers


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm, They look similar to the ones I find at Young which are Marbled Geckos.. Not sure but thats what they look like to me.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 18, 2010)

Its not a ESG, Im thinking a type of Dtella but im not 100%
It also could be a Marbled gecko but i didn't think they were found within 100km of the coast in your area
How far from the coast are you


----------



## wayneobro (Aug 18, 2010)

I was also thinking marble too I'm only about 20km from the coast ? Where are marbles usually found ?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 18, 2010)

wayneobro said:


> I was also thinking marble too I'm only about 20km from the coast ? Where are marbles usually found ?


 Here is a distribution map Christinus marmoratus

It looks alot like a Varigated Dtella but the location doesnt fit either, I dont know if there are other Dtellas found in your area as my field guide only has a handle of the many Dtella species

One way to tell if its a Dtella is have a really close look at the toes, if the inside toe is lacking a claw then its a Dtella


----------



## wayneobro (Aug 18, 2010)

None of them have claws ? Out of all the maps and species list I have check none of them correspond with my location ?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 18, 2010)

wayneobro said:


> None of them have claws ? Out of all the maps and species list I have check none of them correspond with my location ?


 Yeah Im pretty sure all Dtellas have a missing a claw on the inside toe, Marbleds and Asian House Geckos have claws on all toes.
Yeah I cant find anything that matches your area either, and because you have found a few it rules out the fact it could be a stowaway


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 18, 2010)

its a marbled gecko - Christinus marmoratus


----------



## wayneobro (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm wondering if maby there escapee from a breeder lol but I doubt it


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 18, 2010)

wayneobro said:


> I'm wondering if maby there escapee from a breeder lol but I doubt it


 Yeah i thought that but he said he has found a few of them


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 18, 2010)

no wait sorry, just made the pic bigger, and it is *not* a marbled gecko. you can tell by the padded toes


----------



## wayneobro (Aug 18, 2010)

It dose look alot like a dtella like geckoman said but how can u tell ? Some of the ones we have found also have like Goldie coloured dots down there back but look the same as the one in the pic ?


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 18, 2010)

wayneobro said:


> It dose look alot like a dtella like geckoman said but how can u tell ? Some of the ones we have found also have like Goldie coloured dots down there back but look the same as the one in the pic ?


 
ive kept marbleds for a while , (4 years is alot for a 13 year old kid :lol: )
ive only got some old crappy pics of mine, as they wont stay still :/, 
you can see that the toes on your gecko are 'padded'


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 18, 2010)

_Oedura lesuerii_?


----------



## spongebob (Aug 18, 2010)

Oedura lesueurii


----------



## spongebob (Aug 18, 2010)

Oops beat me to it -the great minds of Ryde!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 18, 2010)

spongebob said:


> Oedura lesueurii


 I didn't even think of Oeduras


----------



## dadaman (Aug 18, 2010)

Lesueur's velvet gecko is the common name. I just sold one not to long ago


----------



## Rocket (Aug 18, 2010)

100% Christinus marmoratus.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 18, 2010)

spongebob said:


> Oops beat me to it -the great minds of Ryde!


Ryde pride Bob! Wish I had a stack of velvets living under my place....


----------



## jordo (Aug 18, 2010)

It's definitely a marbled gecko, Christinus marmoratus. They often find themselves outside of their natural distribution through the transport of fire wood etc.


----------



## Ctenophorus (Aug 18, 2010)

Have to agree it's a marbled gecko for sure


----------



## wayneobro (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow really confused now lol both marble and dtella look like the ones around here ?? Far out lol


----------



## Rocket (Aug 18, 2010)

Although speculative, the orange blotches located on the posterior of the animal are sometimes surprisingly reliable when attempting to identify a species, especially when indecisive about a small brown thing such as the subject.

As I live out of range of Oedura lesueurii I am unsure if wild-type specimens are known to possess such markings, I am certain Gehyra sp local to the area would not and the toe structure of the photographed animal doesn't appear correct of a Dtella. Living amongst plagues of C.marmoratus year round, I am 100% certain that you have C.marmoratus.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 18, 2010)

Rocket said:


> Although speculative, the orange blotches located on the posterior of the animal are sometimes surprisingly reliable when attempting to identify a species, especially when indecisive about a small brown thing such as the subject.
> 
> As I live out of range of Oedura lesueurii I am unsure if wild-type specimens are known to possess such markings, I am certain Gehyra sp local to the area would not and the toe structure of the photographed animal doesn't appear correct of a Dtella. Living amongst plagues of C.marmoratus year round, I am 100% certain that you have C.marmoratus.


 
There's just alittle problem with distribution here. Generally the first rule of IDing. Of course a whole load of marbleds could have been translocated but very unlikely.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Its *not* a C.marmoratus ! :/


----------



## Rocket (Aug 18, 2010)

I understand that the distribution of the animal involved is the reason for confusion spongebob however, I fail to see it simply because (according to published distribution maps of both species) they are recorded to live in regions very close to each other, with obvious geographic isolation. Human translocation of the species is a possibility but I support you in saying it is unlikely.

Are there any other Illawarra keepers on this site who have found similar looking geckos? Again, I repeat in asking if people have found Oedura lesueurii with bright caudal markings?

richoman, do you have any reason for that claim or are you just lashing out?


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Rocket said:


> I understand that the distribution of the animal involved is the reason for confusion spongebob however, I fail to see it simply because (according to published distribution maps of both species) they are recorded to live in regions very close to each other, with obvious geographic isolation. Human translocation of the species is a possibility but I support you in saying it is unlikely.
> 
> Are there any other Illawarra keepers on this site who have found similar looking geckos? Again, I repeat in asking if people have found Oedura lesueurii with bright caudal markings?
> 
> richoman, do you have any reason for that claim or are you just lashing out?



if you read the first page of this thread you would seen one of my points


----------



## dadaman (Aug 19, 2010)

I am still under the impression it is a Lesueur's.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol in the pic it even looks like been leaving urates about the place, something my Oeduras are notorious for


----------



## jordo (Aug 19, 2010)

Rocket is spot on 



spongebob said:


> There's just alittle problem with distribution here. Generally the first rule of IDing. Of course a whole load of marbleds could have been translocated but very unlikely.


As I mentioned earlier, geckoes are often translocated in fire wood, pot plants etc (more frequently than you might think) much like "banana box frogs" which are transported in fruit crates.



Geckoman said:


> Lol in the pic it even looks like been leaving urates about the place, something my Oeduras are notorious for


Most species do this, if you keep marbled gex be prepared to clean the glass just as much 



richoman_3 said:


> ive kept marbleds for a while , (4 years is alot for a 13 year old kid :lol: )
> ive only got some old crappy pics of mine, as they wont stay still :/,
> you can see that the toes on your gecko are 'padded'



I've also kept C. marmoratus for a few years and seen countless individuals of both species in the field. The individual pictured is definitely marmoratus...


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 19, 2010)

marbled gecko definetly


----------



## nathancl (Aug 19, 2010)

there are marbled geckos in residential Lane Cove area of Sydney as well as in Penrith. I am going with a marbled gecko for the same reasons that rocket has stated


----------



## Bushman (Aug 20, 2010)

Well it looks like a hung parliament, with a 50/50 split and strong convictions on both sides of the debate but few facts coming into the discussion. lol (excuse the political references...election time!) 

To solve this mystery we need more information. I agree that the two main contenders are _Christinus marmoratus_ and _Oedura lesueurii._ Even though _C. marmoratus_ is out of range, I'm leaning towards it rather than the endemic _O. lesueurii. _However I would be largely speculating like most of the other posters in this argument. 

I reckon that a look at the underside of the toes will sort this out. Wayne, can you please take a close-up photo of the underside of the toes and also of the foot from either above or below? 
What I'm looking for and can't see in the pic provided is basal webbing between the third and fourth toes, which is a characteristic of _O. lesueurii_.
There's also a distinct difference between the subdigital lamellae of these two genera. Christinus spp. has lamellae in a single series under the toe and relatively large terminal plates, whereas the subdigital lamellae of Oedura spp. are divided distally (i.e. towards the end), although some are single at the base. 
Christinus spp. also have slightly more prominent claws on their toes. 

P.S - Wayne, a good way to take pics of the underside of the toes is to put the lizard on a sheet of glass or window pane.


----------



## eipper (Aug 21, 2010)

It is _Christinus marmoratus_, they translocate and readily reproduce.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## wayneobro (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry lol haven't been on here for a few days , will try n get on glass n take a pic of there toes


----------



## Bushman (Aug 21, 2010)

No worries bro. I look forward to seeing the pics. It can be a bit tricky to get the lamellae in focus but will be well worth the effort if you want to know for sure what species you've got there.


----------

